# BMW Motorcycles Clinch 16 Best Bike Awards for 2014



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_Editors of Cycle World, Motorcyclist and Motorcycle.com Choose BMW in Sport Touring, Standard, Touring, Sportbike, Adventure Bike, Naked Bike, Scooter and Best Motorcycle Technology Categories 
BMW R 1200 RT Wins 2014 People's Choice Motorcycle of the Year from Rider
MSN Autos Chooses BMW R nineT and BMW S 1000 R as Best Bikes for 2014 Riding Season_

The accolades keep coming and the year is not yet over. In the past six months, BMW Motorrad USA has collected 16 Best Bike Awards for 2014, including six "Best Of" awards from Motorcycle.com for the second year in a row, four "Best Of" awards from Motorcyclist, three of the top ten spots in Cycle World's "Ten Best Bikes for 2014," and Rider's 2014 People's Choice Motorcycle of the Year award for the BMW R 1200 RT. MSN Autos also chose the BMW R nineT and BMW S 1000 R as two of "The Best Bikes for the 2014 Riding Season."

"It is a tremendous honor to receive a 'Best Of' award from the motorcycle press in any category. To receive multiple awards from respected journalists and customers across several categories in just six months is phenomenal," observed Kris Odwarka, Vice President, BMW Motorrad USA. "Positive response to our newly introduced and existing models reaffirms our commitment to continually raising the bar for safety, performance and technology."

For the second year, BMW motorcycles swept six categories in Motorcycle.com's annual "Best Of" awards. The website, which is visited each month by more than 2 million motorcycle enthusiasts around the world, named the latest generation BMW R 1200 RT "Best Touring Motorcycle" and the all-new BMW R nineT "Best Standard Motorcycle." In an encore performance, BMW captured the "Best Touring Motorcycle" category - this time with the newly upgraded BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive - as well as "Best Scooter" with the BMW C 650 GT. The iconic BMW R 1200 GS, last year's Motorcycle of the Year winner, tied for "Best On Off-Road/Adventure Motorcycle." Once again, BMW also won kudos for "Best New Motorcycle Technology" with Hill Start Control, the latest electronic rider aid newly introduced on the 2014 R 1200 RT and K 1600 GTL Exclusive.

"BMW has been on an absolute tear for a number of years," wrote Tom Roderick of Motorcycle.com.

For more information on Motorcycle.com's "Best of" awards, visit: http://www.motorcycle.com/features



Editors of Motorcyclist proclaimed the BMW R 1200 GS Adventure "Best Adventure Bike," the BMW R 1200 RT "Best Touring Bike," the BMW S 1000 R "Best Naked Bike," and awarded an honorable mention to the BMW S 1000 RR as "Best Sportbike."

Commenting on the 2014 BMW R 1200 GS Adventure, Motorcyclist editors wrote, "It would be painfully easy for BMW to fall into a "printing money" mode with the big GS, especially the Adventure model. (Which will, we're told, account for just more than half of the GS sales in the U.S. this year.) After all, the GS is an institution, and it's assumed that buyers will line up for new ones no matter how good they are. But that's not BMW's tack with the GS Adventure. Launched a year after the new water-cooled engine debuted in the basic GS, the Adventure has so many tweaks, updates, improvements, and just plain old differences that it could almost be considered a new model. Heck, BMW did more in the GS-to-Adventure update than many manufacturers do for whole-model updates. That's how serious BMW is about the GS platform."

For more information on Motorcyclist's "Best Of" picks for 2014, visit:
http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/f...he-year-awards/?dom=mcy&loc=hpslider3&lnk=IMG

For the fourth year in a row, BMW claimed Cycle World's "Best Touring Bike" category with the 2014 BMW K 1600 GTL.

"A tough category, but the cream that is the BMW K 1600 GTL has remained at the top of this CW class for an impressive four years," wrote Cycle World editors. "The secret to the GTL's success? The sophisticated sportiness that emanates from an outstanding chassis and a silky smooth inline-six engine that wails like a banshee above 6,000 rpm&#8230;No other machine has such a broad capability, transitioning from luxury superslab cushiness to taut, wicked-fast composure on a back road with the flick of a few modes. For the touring rider who wants everything and then some, there is no better choice."

For 2014, the all-new BMW R 1200 RT unseated its own teammate - the BMW K 1600 GT - as Cycle World's "Best Sport-Touring Bike."

"It takes a pretty special machine to unseat the BMW K 1600 GT as Cycle World's best sport-touring bike, but that's exactly what the new wasserboxer-powered BMW R 1200 RT is," commented Cycle World editors. It's not just the fact that the RT uses a flat-twin, BMW's spiritual core, but also that this swift and comfortable machine is about 130 pounds lighter than its six-cylinder sibling, which makes it easier to maneuver in your garage or on Mulholland. Yet the R 1200 RT, with its saddlebags, optional top case, and excellent fairing, is still very much a great long-distance pack mule, boasting electronic ride modes and Dynamic ESA semi-active suspension that adapt the bike to any condition. Score one for the purists."

Capturing Cycle World's "Best Standard Bike" pick, the BMW S 1000 R also received high praise. "The offerings in the once niche sport naked category have grown so vast it appears to have become the new standard. Why settle for only comfort and practicality when you can have that and more? BMW currently offers a superior answer. The S 1000 R delivers superbike acceleration and track-sharp handling when you want it yet possesses a civil side that is just a few button presses away. Adrenaline or relaxation, the S 1000 R's HP4-derived electronics suite administers both and sets a higher standard," wrote Cycle World editors.

For more information on Cycle World's "Ten Best Bikes for 2014" visit:
http://www.cycleworld.com/2014/07/28/cycle-world-ten-best-bikes-2014/



Earlier this summer, Rider Magazine asked readers to vote for their favorite 2014 bike in its People's Choice Motorcycle of the Year Contest. The BMW R 1200 RT emerged the winner out of nearly 50 contenders. And what did readers say?

"Outstanding balance. Not too big&#8230;not too small. Not too sporty&#8230;not too focused on touring. Not too heavy. Perfect balance of performance. If you can only have one bike (like most of us), this one is it."

For more information on Rider's 2014 People's Choice Motorcycle of the Year Contest results, visit:
http://www.ridermagazine.com/2014-peoples-choice-motorcycle-of-the-year-vote-now-win-a-prize/


----------

